# Pantograph Rose Engine Idea



## Walney Col (18 Sep 2014)

Something I knocked up in sketchup today involves a way of performing rose engine functions on my pantorouter.

I made a short video describing how it'll work but I've not yet made a start on it.

[youtube]Z1j2tH1vRXA[/youtube]







Col.


----------



## Jamesc (18 Sep 2014)

I will be very interested to see how this turns out. Please keep us posted


----------



## Walney Col (19 Sep 2014)

Will do James.


----------



## pcb1962 (25 Sep 2014)

If you haven't done so already I would ask Matthias Wandel to look at your design, I'm sure he'd be interested.


----------



## Walney Col (26 Sep 2014)

pcb1962":2wrc22bx said:


> If you haven't done so already I would ask Matthias Wandel to look at your design, I'm sure he'd be interested.


I'd rather mess around with it myself thanks.


----------



## Walney Col (9 Oct 2014)

I've finalised the prototype design and will be starting to cut the gears tomorrow. I don't have any decent quality ply so if it shows potential I'll probably have to get some and cut them all again at some point.




Col.


----------



## Walney Col (10 Oct 2014)

Cut the main 90 tooth turntable gear on the scroll saw today.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptyK0VEwzU0

Col.


----------

